
Faster Internet via TV cables - ionela
http://news.emcelettronica.com/faster-internet-tv-cables
======
ionela
The crucial advantage of the new DOCSIS version is that several TV channels
can be combined (channel bonding), thus permitting transmission rates of over
100 Mbit/s.

